# HPV Vaccine



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

The American Cancer Society is supporting a call-to-action from dozens of National Cancer Institute-designated Cancer Centers across the US urging action to increase vaccination against human papillomavirus (HPV). HPV vaccines protect against high-risk types of the virus that cause most cervical cancers. The virus is also linked to cancers of the vulva, vagina, penis, anus, and throat.

http://www.cancer.org/cancer/news/n...re-people-to-get-the-hpv-vaccine?sf19824462=1


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> The American Cancer Society is supporting a call-to-action from dozens of National Cancer Institute-designated Cancer Centers across the US urging action to increase vaccination against human papillomavirus (HPV). HPV vaccines protect against high-risk types of the virus that cause most cervical cancers. The virus is also linked to cancers of the vulva, vagina, penis, anus, and throat.
> 
> http://www.cancer.org/cancer/news/n...re-people-to-get-the-hpv-vaccine?sf19824462=1


I have heard mixed feelings about this. My wife is unsure of this. Do you have any other good things or bad either way?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mreynolds said:


> I have heard mixed feelings about this. My wife is unsure of this. Do you have any other good things or bad either way?


This is about how the vaccine is making a difference in infection rates.

http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/cancer/expert-blog/hpv-vaccine-success/bgp-20056370

This one is what the HVP vaccine, who needs it, and how it works.

http://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-l...in-depth/cervical-cancer-vaccine/art-20047292

My daughters were older when the vaccine came out in 2006 but if I had young kids now I'd have them vaccinated. My grandchildren will be vaccinated for HPV when they are the proper age. 

The Mayo Clinic's website is a very good place for information, and so is WebMD.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I think the kids are going to vaccinate DGD for it, she's 13. There was some bad press about the vaccine when it came out, but there always is for vaccines in general and especially a new one. If her parents and doctor agree it's the right thing, this grandma will just keep her mouth shut.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Guess I a an old fogey...vaccinate em at 9 or 10 and drop their drawers all they want.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

elevenpoint said:


> Guess I a an old fogey...vaccinate em at 9 or 10 and drop their drawers all they want.



The vaccine works best on younger preteens. Do you think it's some sort of birth control? If not, what the "drop their drawers all they want" mean?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> This is about how the vaccine is making a difference in infection rates.
> 
> http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/cancer/expert-blog/hpv-vaccine-success/bgp-20056370
> 
> ...


Good info, thanks. We have a teenage granddaughter we worry about. I'll definitely look more into that.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> The vaccine works best on younger preteens. Do you think it's some sort of birth control? If not, what the "drop their drawers all they want" mean?


There really should be a dislike button sometimes.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mreynolds said:


> There really should be a dislike button sometimes.


Wouldn't it be great? A smite button would be even better.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

My daughters were both vaccinated for it and I expect their kids will too. They are both smart women.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

basketti said:


> My daughters were both vaccinated for it and I expect their kids will too. They are both smart women.


My wife and I wondered about the hype and were cautious. When you get our age sometimes you are in the if it aint broke don't fix it world. But you still want things better for your kids and grandkids than what we had.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

My kidos as well at 13


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> The vaccine works best on younger preteens.


Like any vaccine, you have to take it before you get it. Giving it to preteens only makes sense.

But the link of HPV to cervical cancer kind of takes the choice out of it. How could anyone explain to a daughter dying of cervical cancer that he didn't want her to be vaccinated?

Vaccines benefit us all. Risk is minimal, gain is ENORMOUS!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

When the immunization series is given at younger ages, the body has a better chance at having the time to produce the best immunity against HPV. 

It's not like the scientists and doctors are assuming our daughters and sons are little floozies. :happy2:


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

This idea that giving HPV vaccines, etc will make our kids promiscuous is a bigger problem than I would have thought. It's pretty common apparently.

I knew a mom who refused to let her teenaged daughter take BC pills to help with her truly terrible cystic acne even when the dermatologist prescribed it. The young woman is now physically scarred from it. 

I think parents have a very difficult time with anything that reminds them that their child will someday be a sexual being, even if it is in the child's best health interests.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

http://www.sciencealert.com/there-s...really knows what long term side effects are.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Wolf mom said:


> http://www.sciencealert.com/there-s...had been banned because of the contamination.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

basketti said:


> I think we all can wonder but there are scientists and doctors who have the education and knowledge to weigh the risks better than any of us who are google educated. I had the added benefit of a FIL who was a prominent scientist in biotechnology and he advised us to go ahead with the vaccines.
> 
> Interestingly, your article deals with people possibly becoming infected with prions from cadaver obtained HGH and my FIL was one of the pioneers in developing the first synthetic HGH after the cadaver based HGH had been banned because of the contamination.


Yup. I go with the opinion of people with years of medical training and experience rather than a "Google researcher" every single time.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

If for some reason someone decides not to get the vaccination or was unable to then the next best thing is supporting their immune system. Because if the body is strong it can clear the infection. Big part of health is what you put in is what you get out. 

Also, doctors are trained to use vaccinations, so of course that is the advice they will give. At least in my experience. I've never had a doctor tell me that I shouldn't get a vaccine. But maybe others have.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Also, doctors are trained to use vaccinations, so of course that is the advice they will give. At least in my experience. I've never had a doctor tell me that I shouldn't get a vaccine. But maybe others have.


When one person gets a vaccine, we all benefit.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> If for some reason someone decides not to get the vaccination or was unable to then the next best thing is supporting their immune system. Because if the body is strong it can clear the infection. Big part of health is what you put in is what you get out.
> 
> Also, doctors are trained to use vaccinations, so of course that is the advice they will give. At least in my experience. I've never had a doctor tell me that I shouldn't get a vaccine. But maybe others have.


It doesn't actually work likes that. In some viral infections like some strains of influenza, the stronger the immune system...the easier it can kill you. That was why the Spanish flu killed so many young and healthy adults.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Do you need the vaccine if you are not sexually active/promiscuous? Is sex the only means of spread in other words? Please don't hate me for this question...


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

farmerDale said:


> Do you need the vaccine if you are not sexually active/promiscuous? Is sex the only means of spread in other words? Please don't hate me for this question...


Unless your experience is different than mine, most people become sexually active at some point in their life and just because someone is not promiscuous doesn't mean their partner hasn't been.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

wr said:


> Unless your experience is different than mine, most people become sexually active at some point in their life and just because someone is not promiscuous doesn't mean their partner hasn't been.


I guess I am saying that if one marries someone who like them, has only had sex with the one person they waited for, is the vaccine necessary? Not trying to be stupid, just asking? In all honesty, googly is only telling me that the MAIN means of spread is sexual activity. Is it the ONLY means of spread?

Thanks.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

farmerDale said:


> I guess I am saying that if one marries someone who like them, has only had sex with the one person they waited for, is the vaccine necessary? Not trying to be stupid, just asking? In all honesty, googly is only telling me that the MAIN means of spread is sexual activity. Is it the ONLY means of spread?
> 
> Thanks.


Sexual activity is the primary method of transmission but not the absolute only way. Google seems to indicate that it can be transmitted by hands, shared objects, blood and a surgeon was infected by way of inhalation of particles.


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

I will just assume none of you have ever heard of deaths and disabilities associated with the HPV vaccine. Otherwise, how could you declare this one a no-brainer? The HPV vaccine is the ONE vaccine I will not accept for my children at age 11. The pediatrician and I discussed this and came to an agreement. When our kids are older, we will discuss all sides of this debate with them. There will be more evidence - one way or the other - by then. Armed with all the information, they will be more able to make an educated decision about whether they want to have this vaccine, or not. 

Please look into what other countries have done regarding Gardasil. 

LuLu


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

LuLuToo said:


> I will just assume none of you have ever heard of deaths and disabilities associated with the HPV vaccine. Otherwise, how could you declare this one a no-brainer? The HPV vaccine is the ONE vaccine I will not accept for my children at age 11. The pediatrician and I discussed this and came to an agreement. When our kids are older, we will discuss all sides of this debate with them. There will be more evidence - one way or the other - by then. Armed with all the information, they will be more able to make an educated decision about whether they want to have this vaccine, or not.
> 
> Please look into what other countries have done regarding Gardasil.
> 
> LuLu


Can you provide links to the information, please? Thank you.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

With cooperation from my wife's obgyn we have elected to say no to it. Our children are vaccinated. But not fir this. And my wife's obgyn is not a natural type person. She has disagreed with several of her clients natural choices. But even she is very skeptical of it. The hpv vaccine was only studied on 15k people before it's global release. And of the 15k less than half were under 16. There are confirmed deaths directly related to gardasil. So we will play it safe until more is known. 

http://truthaboutgardasil.org/


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Vahomesteaders said:


> With cooperation from my wife's obgyn we have elected to say no to it. Our children are vaccinated. But not fir this. And my wife's obgyn is not a natural type person. She has disagreed with several of her clients natural choices. But even she is very skeptical of it. The hpv vaccine was only studied on 15k people before it's global release. And of the 15k less than half were under 16. There are confirmed deaths directly related to gardasil. So we will play it safe until more is known.
> 
> http://truthaboutgardasil.org/


That's an anti gardasil site. Do you have any unbiased information? Maybe links to the deaths and/or adverse reactions and one that doesn't sale merchandise? When a site such as this type sells stuff or solicits donations (this site does both) it sets of my BS meter.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

http://healthimpactnews.com/2014/gardasil-vaccine-one-more-girl-dead/

Notice the quote by the cdc representative. 

Dr. Geoffrey Swain of the local health department was interviewed to give the standard CDC reply, which is similar to almost every other vaccine, stating that severe reactions like this resulting in death are âvery rare,â and about â1 out of a millionâ. 

So 1 in a million conservatively will die.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Most logical people don't rely on the pharmaceutical and govt to give them 100% truthful and correct information. It goes against boths better interest.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Vahomesteaders said:


> Most logical people don't rely on the pharmaceutical and govt to give them 100% truthful and correct information. It goes against boths better interest.


That's quite a stretch, I actually read information from both "sides" and make an informed decision on my own. Reading just anti sites is simply a way to bolster your predetermined decision that the HPV vaccine is "bad." It's your right to do so but only "researching" one side won't inform you it will only reinforce what you _wanted_ to find out rather than the truth.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Vahomesteaders said:


> http://healthimpactnews.com/2014/gardasil-vaccine-one-more-girl-dead/
> 
> Notice the quote by the cdc representative.
> 
> ...


This link made my anti virus/malware go insane. 

I found this on another site: "Rebecca Prohaska and her husband Mark believe the vaccine is to blame, citing possible side effects they did not consider. However, Dr. Geoffrey Swain of the Milwaukee Health Department said the vaccineâs benefits outweigh the risks and others should not avoid it because of this scare.

âVaccines in general, and the HPV vaccine in particular, are very, very safe. Itâs a very safe vaccine and very effective,â Swain said."

http://wgntv.com/2014/08/08/wisconsin-girl-mysteriously-dies-after-doctor-visit/

So the Milwaukee Health Department stating the vaccine is very safe and very effective is wrong?


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Vahomesteaders said:


> http://healthimpactnews.com/2014/gardasil-vaccine-one-more-girl-dead/
> 
> Notice the quote by the cdc representative.
> 
> ...


http://m.cancer.org/cancer/cervicalcancer/detailedguide/cervical-cancer-key-statistics

Which is significantly less than the statistical probability that any woman will die from cervical cancer in any given year. If you're going to assess risk you should assess all risk.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

mmoetc said:


> http://m.cancer.org/cancer/cervicalcancer/detailedguide/cervical-cancer-key-statistics
> 
> Which is significantly less than the statistical probability that any woman will die from cervical cancer in any given year. If you're going to assess risk you should assess all risk.


Is not just death but serious side affects. Autoimmune disorders and more. Just not enough info for me to give my 11 year old a vaccine for an std.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Vahomesteaders said:


> Is not just death but serious side affects. Autoimmune disorders and more. Just not enough info for me to give my 11 year old a vaccine for an std.


Those risks are equally less significant than the risk that your child will contract an HPV infection sometime in her life or even that she will contract cervical cancer at some point in her life. It's your decision. It's her life. You weigh your risks and take your chances. I assess things differently.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

Here are some objective reports of problems. WebMD is considered very reputable.

http://www.webmd.com/children/vaccines/features/should-your-child-get-hpv-vaccine

Here is a very interesting article talking about the benefit from the vaccine (preventing 2 deaths out of 100,00), being outweighed by the reported harm from the vaccine. It draws on some international materials as well as a Katie Couric report I remember. She was bullied into apologizing on TV for featuring those deemed harmed by the vaccine.

We did not allow our girls to have the vaccine. 

Here is part of the Japan report on safety.

_The National Cancer Institute has heralded the HPV vaccine, saying that widespread use could reduce cervical cancer deaths worldwide by as much as two-thirds. Many also suggest that men get the vaccine as well in order to promote herd immunity.

Japanese health officials grew concerned about HPV vaccinations following a report on 1,968 adverse event reports that included 106 cases of severe pain and convulsions.

*An estimated 8.29 million Japanese had received the vaccination as of December 2012, which suggests that there could be more than 12.6 serious adverse events per 1 million vaccinations. Flu vaccines in Japan only have a rate of .09 serious adverse events per 1 million vaccinations.*
_
- See more at: http://www.aboutlawsuits.com/gardasil-safety-concerns-hpv-vaccine-49802/#sthash.QzEwVOk2.dpuf


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Solar Geek said:


> Here are some objective reports of problems. WebMD is considered very reputable.
> 
> http://www.webmd.com/children/vaccines/features/should-your-child-get-hpv-vaccine
> 
> ...


The WebMD link (I agree that WebMD is a great site and one of the first I check) indicates from several sources that the vaccine outweighs the risks. This is a must read article, further reading can be gathered from the link.

The Japanese lawsuit link is from 2013, has there been a large suit filed yet?


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Solar Geek said:


> Here are some objective reports of problems. WebMD is considered very reputable.
> 
> http://www.webmd.com/children/vaccines/features/should-your-child-get-hpv-vaccine
> 
> ...


Interestingly the WebMd article points to how our knowledge of the vaccine has evolved. The last doctor quoted resisted early adoption but later speaks of its benefits. Knowledge sometimes leads to greater understanding.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> The WebMD link (I agree that WebMD is a great site and one of the first I check) indicates from several sources that the vaccine outweighs the risks. This is a must read article, further reading can be gathered from the link.
> 
> The Japanese lawsuit link is from 2013, has there been a large suit filed yet?


http://www.jsog.or.jp/english/declaration_20150829.html

"Declaration to Demand the Resumption of Recommendations for Human Papillomavirus (HPV) Vaccination for Cervical Cancer Prevention"


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

A few of you have said the "vaccine outweighs the risks" - _util it doesn't!_

We just don't know the very long term effects. 

Like the examples I posted in my former post. The procedure was OK until it wasn't, a long time later.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Wolf mom said:


> A few of you have said the "vaccine outweighs the risks" - _util it doesn't!_
> 
> We just don't know the very long term effects.
> 
> Like the examples I posted in my former post. The procedure was OK until it wasn't, a long time later.



They aren't grinding up dead people's nervous system tissue to make this vaccine so there isn't any chance of getting Alzheimer's from it. What kind of long term side effects are you imagining someone might have from this, other than not getting cervical cancer?

Are you afraid of all medicines and vaccines or just this one in particular.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

basketti Hahaha. I was using that as a parallel example: the procedure was OK until it wasn't... How in the world did you interpret that to say what you said?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

http://pediatrics.aappublications.org/content/early/2014/08/12/peds.2013-4144.abstract


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Wolf mom said:


> basketti Hahaha. I was using that as a parallel example: the procedure was OK until it wasn't... How in the world did you interpret that to say what you said?


I'm wondering what basis you have to judge what medicines or vaccines are safe.
If you are using a very old issue that was caught and corrected back in the mid 80's as a basis for saying we don't know the long term effects of an HPV vaccine, therefore it isn't safe....then what medicines and vaccines DO you do seem safe.

Also, on what medical or scientific basis are you basing the idea that there are no long term studies on Gardasil? What does long term mean to you versus science, the FDA, etc? Maybe you think it should be studied for 50 years before it should be declared safe but the medical community thinks two years is adequate and on what basis of knowledge do you declare your opinion to be more valid than the science and medical community?

Shall we not release lifesaving medicines because some people with no understanding of the science behind the medicines or vaccines just doesn't think it sounds right to them?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Vahomesteaders said:


> With cooperation from my wife's obgyn we have elected to say no to it. Our children are vaccinated. But not fir this. And my wife's obgyn is not a natural type person. She has disagreed with several of her clients natural choices. But even she is very skeptical of it. The hpv vaccine was only studied on 15k people before it's global release. And of the 15k less than half were under 16. There are confirmed deaths directly related to gardasil. So we will play it safe until more is known.
> 
> http://truthaboutgardasil.org/


Why would you ask your wife's OB/GYN rather than a board certified pediatrician? Did you go to a dermatologist for prenatal care?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Vahomesteaders said:


> Most logical people don't rely on the pharmaceutical and govt to give them 100% truthful and correct information. It goes against boths better interest.


Oh of course not. Most logical people don't rely on people who have spent years and years in education and research on the subject. No, they go to the university of Google and get their info from a bunch of uneducated crackpots who think it just doesn't sound right with no basis of education or understanding for their viewpoint.

:umno:


I AM dying of curiousity though: where do YOU think the research for science and medicine is actually coming from? 

It's funded by the government through grants. And pharmaceutical companies.


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

basketti said:


> Why would you ask your wife's OB/GYN rather than a board certified pediatrician? Did you go to a dermatologist for prenatal care?



I would assume his wife's OB/GYN would be the one frequently catching early signs of HPV. Hopefully, said OB/GYN has some knowledge of the situation. That makes sense to me. Now, using a dermatologist for prenatal care would make absolutely no sense. Not a good comparison.

LuLu


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

LuLuToo said:


> I would assume his wife's OB/GYN would be the one frequently catching early signs of HPV. Hopefully, said OB/GYN has some knowledge of the situation. That makes sense to me. Now, using a dermatologist for prenatal care would make absolutely no sense. Not a good comparison.
> 
> LuLu


and has no more business advising parents about pediatric vaccines than a dermatologist does. Dermatologists also treat HPV. Are they also pediatric vaccine experts?

Also, along his line of reasoning, his wife's OB/GYN has a vested interest financially in treating lots of HPV and cervical cancer patients. Follow the money, right?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Vahomesteaders said:


> Most logical people don't rely on the pharmaceutical and govt to give them 100% truthful and correct information. It goes against boths better interest.


Most "logical people" around here rely on Fox News and conservative politicians for truthful & correct information.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

basketti said:


> Why would you ask your wife's OB/GYN rather than a board certified pediatrician? Did you go to a dermatologist for prenatal care?


Actually the pediatrician did not put up a fight at all. She believes in a right to choose. She understands people's reservations on new vaccines. This thing has only been used for 6 or 7 years. With many complaints world wide.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Nevada said:


> Most "logical people" around here rely on Fox News and conservative politicians for truthful & correct information.


Lol. Ok. We don't even have tv. Though i dont watch it. Fox news has polled as the most honest and trust worthy news source for years on all of television. Even amongst liberals and independent. Msnbc and the like are in the tanks. Conservatives rely on themselves and common sense. Liberals rely on the govt and nanny state to tell them the truth and right from wrong. Hence the reason most independent homesteaders and farmers who feed this country are conservative.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Vahomesteaders said:


> Actually the pediatrician did not put up a fight at all. She believes in a right to choose. She understands people's reservations on new vaccines. This thing has only been used for 6 or 7 years. With many complaints world wide.


It's been on the market with FDA approval for 10 years.


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

basketti said:


> and has no more business advising parents about pediatric vaccines than a dermatologist does. Dermatologists also treat HPV. Are they also pediatric vaccine experts?
> 
> Also, along his line of reasoning, his wife's OB/GYN has a vested interest financially in treating lots of HPV and cervical cancer patients. Follow the money, right?



Follow the money is a good idea. When you have time, check out Merck's history. They are the ones making the money. Doctors, not so much.

LuLu


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

It wasn't approved by the states until 2009. It was fda approved in 06. But as of 08 only a couple states would allow it. Then in 08 41 states adopted it. 

But it can also only potentially protect against 4 dietetic types of hpv. There are several more the vaccine does nothing for. And by their own admission only improves a women's chance of cervical cases of cancer by 2%. So if they do get one of the other forms of hpv they still face cancer. Not much gain fir the risk of you ask me. The Chinese fir the most part are pretty smart. They aren't allowing it at the moment. Spain, France India and Japan all ban and have lawsuits against the makers fir the devistating affects they have seen


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

LuLuToo said:


> Follow the money is a good idea. When you have time, check out Merck's history. They are the ones making the money. Doctors, not so much.
> 
> LuLu


Are you a conservative? Do you not think that a corporation should profit from it's products? Or do you want a cap on that? Why would doctors make more than the company providing the vaccine?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Vahomesteaders said:


> Lol. Ok. We don't even have tv. Though i dont watch it. Fox news has polled as the most honest and trust worthy news source for years on all of television. Even amongst liberals and independent. Msnbc and the like are in the tanks. Conservatives rely on themselves and common sense. Liberals rely on the govt and nanny state to tell them the truth and right from wrong. Hence the reason most independent homesteaders and farmers who feed this country are conservative.


http://www.businessinsider.com/stud...-informed-than-watching-no-news-at-all-2012-5

Do you have any sources to back any of this up?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Vahomesteaders said:


> It wasn't approved by the states until 2009. It was fda approved in 06. But as of 08 only a couple states would allow it. Then in 08 41 states adopted it.
> 
> But it can also only potentially protect against 4 dietetic types of hpv. There are several more the vaccine does nothing for. And by their own admission only improves a women's chance of cervical cases of cancer by 2%. So if they do get one of the other forms of hpv they still face cancer. Not much gain fir the risk of you ask me. The Chinese fir the most part are pretty smart. They aren't allowing it at the moment. Spain, France India and Japan all ban and have lawsuits against the makers fir the devistating affects they have seen


My daughter had it in 2007. 
No idea what you are talking about as far as states approving it. There is no need for states to approve it after the FDA does. Rick Perry created a ruckus by MANDATING it in Texas in 2007.

Show me some sources where these countries have BANNED it. Japan stopped recommending it but never banned it and I posted a link earlier where their doctors are asking to have it reinstated.


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

basketti said:


> Are you a conservative? Do you not think that a corporation should profit from it's products? Or do you want a cap on that? Why would doctors make more than the company providing the vaccine?


No reason to get nasty, now is there? Of course, a corporation should make a profit. Do you not think a doctor should make a profit? If you go there with my comment, I can go there with your comment. However, it is obviously not what I meant and neither is it what you meant. A reasonable person could see that. 

Now, how about you look up other drugs - such as Vioxx, Fosamax, Januvia, NuvaRing, and Propecia? There, you will find a money trail. Happy hunting!

LuLu


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

LuLuToo said:


> No reason to get nasty, now is there? Of course, a corporation should make a profit. Do you not think a doctor should make a profit? If you go there with my comment, I can go there with your comment. However, it is obviously not what I meant and neither is it what you meant. A reasonable person could see that.
> 
> Now, how about you look up other drugs - such as Vioxx, Fosamax, Januvia, NuvaRing, and Propecia? There, you will find a money trail. Happy hunting!
> 
> LuLu


Are you telling me that you think doctors should make the same profits for injecting patients with drugs that the manufacturer who bore the cost of research, manufacture, testing, etc should? Really?
Doctors should make a profit off of what THEY do, not what the drug company does, no?
What exactly is your point about the rest? Of course there is a money trail, there always is. Do you think these corporations dot exist for making a profit? Are you really this naive? Who pulled those drugs off the market? The government? Doctors? The medical community coming together with statistics and information?


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

basketti said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/stud...-informed-than-watching-no-news-at-all-2012-5
> 
> Do you have any sources to back any of this up?


http://www.politico.com/story/2015/03/fox-news-trusted-network-poll-115887


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Vahomesteaders said:


> http://www.politico.com/story/2015/03/fox-news-trusted-network-poll-115887


Okey doke, put that together with my source and you've got it. The most trusted network by uninformed halfwits.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Just got a pm from a non-halfwit advising me to "be like Elsa".

So I'm letting it go. 

Have at it!


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

basketti said:


> Okey doke, put that together with my source and you've got it. The most trusted network by uninformed halfwits.


Ok. Heres a liberal publication since you can't believe truth or think clearly without them telling you. 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...national-news-channel-and-its-not-that-close/


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

By the way. Nice job calling those who disagree with you halfwits. Your a real winner there. Liberals always resort to name calling. Lol


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Also, doctors are trained to use vaccinations, so of course that is the advice they will give. At least in my experience. I've never had a doctor tell me that I shouldn't get a vaccine. But maybe others have.


Doctors are not _trained_ to use vaccines, they're _educated_ about vaccines. Their advice comes from a thorough understand of how vaccines work, how effective they are, and what the associated risks might be.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

basketti said:


> My daughter had it in 2007.
> No idea what you are talking about as far as states approving it. There is no need for states to approve it after the FDA does.
> Steve Perry created a ruckus by MANDATING it in Texas in 2007.
> 
> Show me some sources where these countries have BANNED it. Japan stopped recommending it but never banned it and I posted a link earlier where their doctors are asking to have it reinstated.


What does Steve Perry formally from the music group Journey have to do with mandating vaccine's?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

farmerDale said:


> Do you need the vaccine if you are not sexually active/promiscuous? Is sex the only means of spread in other words? Please don't hate me for this question...


There are several ways to contract the virus and there are many different strains:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_papillomavirus


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

haley1 said:


> What does Steve Perry formally from the music group Journey have to do with mandating vaccine's?


He said "Don't stop believing"!!


She meant to say Rick Perry


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Vahomesteaders said:


> By the way. Nice job calling those who disagree with you halfwits. Your a real winner there. *Liberals* always resort to *name calling*. Lol


:nono:


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> :nono:


And she is not even Liberal to boot.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Is Halfwits a yesyes?

Point is. No parent should be forced into anything and no person who cares so much about their children's safety should be condemned for their beliefs or rights.


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

basketti said:


> Are you telling me that you think doctors should make the same profits for injecting patients with drugs that the manufacturer who bore the cost of research, manufacture, testing, etc should? Really?
> Doctors should make a profit off of what THEY do, not what the drug company does, no?
> What exactly is your point about the rest? Of course there is a money trail, there always is. Do you think these corporations dot exist for making a profit? Are you really this naive? Who pulled those drugs off the market? The government? Doctors? The medical community coming together with statistics and information?


YOU are the one who brought up the money trail. Remember that? YOU suggested the doctor has a 'vested interest' in the patient getting cancer! I'm simply pointing out that the manufacturer has MUCH more of a 'vested interest'. If you want to follow a money trail, that trail is much wider up Big Pharma's pathway. That is all. So, I will turn the question back to you - what IS your point? You are the only one who knows the answer to that question. It wasn't ever my point. It is your point. OKAY?

As to who pulled the drugs off the market - they were pulled for safety issues. And IF you do the research, you will see that Merck was well acquainted with many of the issues before bringing the drugs to market. So, no, I'm not naive on the issue. But I am finished with this 'discussion'. I'm not interested in having a discussion with someone who tries to turn their own issues around and make them my issues. Not going to happen.

LuLu


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

http://www.acpeds.org/human-papillomavirus-vaccine-update

Just saw this on local news so went to American College of Pediatricians website and they are calling for more studies on hpv vaccine as some version is causing rare condition of premature ovarian failure (POF).

Interesting.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Vahomesteaders said:


> Actually the pediatrician did not put up a fight at all. She believes in a right to choose. She understands people's reservations on new vaccines. This thing has only been used for* 6 or 7 years. With many complaints world wide*.


Define "many" in relation to the total number of vaccinations given


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Define "many" in relation to the total number of vaccinations given


More than a few? Some? I heard of some from a friend whose mom is a nurse?

I guess I shouldn't joke, but I find these vaccination threads a bit amusing with anecdotal evidence. yes there are adverse effects, and yes that is terrible. But if they were as numerous as some posters state those drug companies would be sued out of business.

As far as this vaccination goes, up to the individual I guess, but being a man I guess I'll stay out of it.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

haley1 said:


> http://www.acpeds.org/human-papillomavirus-vaccine-update
> 
> Just saw this on local news so went to American College of Pediatricians website and they are calling for more studies on hpv vaccine as some version is causing rare condition of premature ovarian failure (POF).
> 
> Interesting.


The link is not to an official group such as the American Academy of Pediatrics. It's a for profit (notice the donation button) scare group.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Originally Posted by haley1 View Post
> http://www.acpeds.org/human-papillom...vaccine-update
> 
> Just saw this on local news so went to American *College* of Pediatricians website and they are *calling for more studies* on hpv vaccine as some version is causing rare condition of premature ovarian failure (POF).


If my livelihood relied largely on Govt RESEARCH grants, I'd be calling for "more studies" on a regular basis.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> The link is not to an official group such as the American Academy of Pediatrics. It's a for profit (notice the donation button) scare group.


Why would you call it a scare group? Just because they call for more studying of it when it looks like it may cause a different problem?

Looks like a private group of doctors association

About Us

The American College of Pediatricians is a national organization of pediatricians and other healthcare professionals dedicated to the health and well-being of children. Formed in 2002, the College is committed to fulfilling its mission by producing sound policy, based upon the best available research, to assist parents and to influence society in the endeavor of childrearing. Membership is open to qualifying healthcare professionals who share the College&#8217;s Mission, Vision and Values. The College currently has members in 47 states, and several countries outside of the US. The College is a not-for-profit corporation organized for scientific and educational purposes, exempt from taxation under Section 501(c)(3) of the U.S. Internal Revenue Code. The home office is in Gainesville, Florida and the office telephone number is 352-376-1877.

The mission of the College is to enable all children to reach their optimal physical and emotional health and well-being. To this end, the College has written a number of position statements on matters unique to children, and will continue to produce sound policy based upon the best available research to assist parents and society in the care of children.

Mission of the College
The Mission of the American College of Pediatricians is to enable all children to reach their optimal physical and emotional health and well-being. To this end, we recognize the basic father-mother family unit, within the context of marriage, to be the optimal setting for childhood development, but pledge our support to all children, regardless of their circumstances.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

The American College of Pediatrics has a maximum of 200 members.

The American Academy of Pediatrics has about 60,000.

The American Academy of Pediatrics was founded to practice pediatrics.

The American College of Pediatrics was founded to practice politics.

http://www.patheos.com/blogs/warren...demy-of-pediatrics-who-leads-and-who-follows/


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

haley1 said:


> Why would you call it a scare group? Just because they call for more studying of it when it looks like it may cause a different problem?
> 
> Looks like a private group of doctors association
> 
> ...


That's what THEY say about themselves, here is what others say:

The National Association for Research and Therapy of Homosexuality (NARTH) is not the only game in town when it comes to providing âscientificâ support for anti-gay groups. The American College of Pediatricians (ACPeds) has done as much to defame gays and lesbians, all in the name of protecting children.

https://www.splcenter.org/fighting-...es-gays-and-lesbians-name-protecting-children

In a recent issue of the Minneapolis City Pages, University of Minnesota professor Greg Remafedi has gone on record complaining that the American College of Pediatricians, a sham group camouflaging religious right distortions as legitimate research, distorted his work. 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/alvin-mcewen/researchers-and-physician_b_589751.html

Back in 2002, a small fringe group of pediatricians called the American College of Pediatricians (ACP) broke off from the country's main pediatric group, the American Academy of Pediatrics (AAP), in protest of the AAPâs support for LGBT adoption rights . Since then, the ACP has been a go-to source for right-wing activists and news outlets looking for anti-LGBT pseudoscience to counteract the views of mainstream groups like the AAP.

http://www.rightwingwatch.org/conte...ng-sexual-act-goes-against-our-natural-design


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks like the colleges required morals. 

Their position statements are reviewed by all members and need 75% agreement instead of an 11 person board

They are in favor of parental notification 

They oppose abortion


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

haley1 said:


> Looks like the colleges required morals.
> 
> Their position statements are reviewed by all members and need 75% agreement instead of an 11 person board
> 
> ...


What do morals have to do with the HPV vaccine? Can you explain?


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

haley1 said:


> http://www.acpeds.org/human-papillomavirus-vaccine-update
> 
> Just saw this on local news so went to American College of Pediatricians website and they are calling for more studies on hpv vaccine as some version is causing rare condition of premature ovarian failure (POF).
> 
> Interesting.


The article calls for a study to examine if there is a link between the two. Of course that statement will be surmised by some to offer proof there is such link and as evidence that the vaccine is a problem. You, yourself , made just that leap with your statement.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Quote:
 Originally Posted by *wdcutrsdaughter*  
_If for some reason someone decides not to get the vaccination or was unable to then the next best thing is supporting their immune system. Because if the body is strong it can clear the infection. Big part of health is what you put in is what you get out. 
 
Also, doctors are trained to use vaccinations, so of course that is the advice they will give. At least in my experience. I've never had a doctor tell me that I shouldn't get a vaccine. But maybe others have._

It doesn't actually work likes that. In some viral infections like some strains of influenza, the stronger the immune system...the easier it can kill you. That was why the Spanish flu killed so many young and healthy adults.



Couple questions -
First, have you yourself ever dealt with HPV?

Second, are you a medical doctor or someone like a naturopath, or a person who has studied this and worked with patients?

I am curious because I have had 2 doctors and a NP and a naturopath explain to me the importance of a strong immune system when dealing with HPV. 

I'd like to hear about your professional or personal experience because I like to learn new things and hear of others' experiences. Your reply to what I shared is curious to me. I like to hear all sides. Please explain


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *wdcutrsdaughter*  
_Also, doctors are trained to use vaccinations, so of course that is the advice they will give. At least in my experience. I've never had a doctor tell me that I shouldn't get a vaccine. But maybe others have._

Doctors are not _trained_ to use vaccines, they're _educated_ about vaccines. Their advice comes from a thorough understand of how vaccines work, how effective they are, and what the associated risks might be.

Trained, educated same thing. They are educated to use vaccines and prescription medication. Have a problem? We have a pill for that. Have you heard the side effects of some of this chemical crap? "Heal" one problem, cause another.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Trained, educated same thing.


Training is an instruction on what to do when confronted by a set of circumstances. Educating requires an understanding of the process.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wdcutrsdaughter*
> _If for some reason someone decides not to get the vaccination or was unable to then the next best thing is supporting their immune system. Because if the body is strong it can clear the infection. Big part of health is what you put in is what you get out.
> 
> ...


I've already stated where I got my information earlier in this thread. 
If you are interested, Google "cytokine storm".
It is believed that a large number of the deaths during the Spanish Flu epidemic in the early 20th century is due to this phenomenon. That influenza killed a disproportionate number of young healthy adults with very strong immune systems because of the cytokine storm effect.
Cytokine storm is why people were advised not to use elderberry extract during one of the last scary influenza outbreaks because it can increase cytokines. They were concerned that particular flu would also cause cytokine storms.

I'm confused by your very personal and rude question? Why would it have any bearing if I ever dealt with HPV? Have you dealt with it? Why don't you lay out your personal health history and we can decide if your arguments have any merit.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

basketti said:


> I've already stated where I got my information earlier in this thread.
> If you are interested, Google "cytokine storm".
> It is believed that a large number of the deaths during the Spanish Flu epidemic in the early 20th century is due to this phenomenon. That influenza killed a disproportionate number of young healthy adults with very strong immune systems because of the cytokine storm effect.
> Cytokine storm is why people were advised not to use elderberry extract during one of the last scary influenza outbreaks because it can increase cytokines. They were concerned that particular flu would also cause cytokine storms.
> ...



I wasn't trying to be rude or too personal. Just wondering where you are coming from. Since statistics show the numbers of people who do have it are high, I though maybe you had a different experience than I and I was interested in learning about a different perspective. So then it would make a difference if you'd had experience.
I thought since I explained I have been advised by a couple doctors and a nurse practitioner and a naturopath that having a strong immune system is important to fighting HPV that it would have been obvious that I have dealt with it. I am sure people will make their own snap judgements about me. But I don't spend my time worrying what others think though, so keep your opinions to yourself. 

Cytokine Storm is not something I'd heard of but I am interested in learning more about it so I will google it, thank you.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> I wasn't trying to be rude or too personal. Just wondering where you are coming from. Since statistics show the numbers of people who do have it are high, I though maybe you had a different experience than I and I was interested in learning about a different perspective. So then it would make a difference if you'd had experience.
> I thought since I explained I have been advised by a couple doctors and a nurse practitioner and a naturopath that having a strong immune system is important to fighting HPV that it would have been obvious that I have dealt with it. I am sure people will make their own snap judgements about me. But I don't spend my time worrying what others think though, so keep your opinions to yourself.
> 
> Cytokine Storm is not something I'd heard of but I am interested in learning more about it so I will google it, thank you.


What opinions shall I keep to myself? 
If you don't want to hear other people's opinions, you might be in the wrong place.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

basketti said:


> What opinions shall I keep to myself?
> If you don't want to hear other people's opinions, you might be in the wrong place.


Opinions about me. Because I've dealt with HPV. I thought I made that clear.
Why so snippy jeesh.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Opinions about me. Because I've dealt with HPV. I thought I made that clear.
> Why so snippy jeesh.


Where did I offer an opinion about your HPV?

Telling someone to keep their opinions to themselves is not being snippy?:hair


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

you are right!! you didn't offer me an opinion, nor did I say you did!
I defintely 100% DID NOT SAY YOU DID. do you read what I wrote?!

I said: ".... that it would have been obvious that I have dealt with it. I am sure people will make their own snap judgements about me. But I don't spend my time worrying what others think though, so keep your opinions to yourself. "

Then you asked: "What opinions shall I keep to myself? "

So I clarified and said any opinions having to do w me having dealt with this. I KNOW you didn't offer one regarding me. I KNOW that no one did. I was just saying that I didn't care to hear them if people formed them from hearing I've dealt w HPV. (since people had mentioned it being a moral issue) 

Am I really THAT hard to understand?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> you are right!! you didn't offer me an opinion, nor did I say you did!
> I defintely 100% DID NOT SAY YOU DID. do you read what I wrote?!
> 
> I said: ".... that it would have been obvious that I have dealt with it. I am sure people will make their own snap judgements about me. But I don't spend my time worrying what others think though, so keep your opinions to yourself. "
> ...


In a word, Yes.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Guess Elsa didn't really let it go.


----------

